
The Long-Awaited 'Theory of Everything' - chenster
https://www.sciencealert.com/this-classic-physics-experiment-could-finally-reveal-the-long-awaited-theory-of-everything
======
woodandsteel
You know, when you are explaining a scientific idea to someone, you know they
got it when they say "ok, that makes sense."

But with the double slit experiment, you know they got it when they say "But
that doesn't make sense!"

